# Calling fellow fisherman



## Birds-Eye (Jan 12, 2008)

All of these posts about hunting/trapping ought to be balanced by a few pictures of Fish. So here are a few with more to come. Both were caught out of a 12' boat on the largest body of freshwater in the world


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 13, 2008)

Birds-Eye said:


> All of these posts about hunting/trapping ought to be balanced by a few pictures of Fish. So here are a few with more to come. Both were caught out of a 12' boat on the largest body of freshwater in the world



Nice fish, you caught these in Lake Baikal?


----------



## Birds-Eye (Jan 13, 2008)

*Good Question*

Depends on your definition of large. Lake Superior is the largest freshwater lake in terms of surface area, but with the unique bathymetry of Baikal, it holds the largest volume of freshwater water.

Maybe my post should read "the largest body of freshwater in North America"

So Where are everyones 2007 fish pics?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 13, 2008)

Birds-Eye said:


> Depends on your definition of large. Lake Superior is the largest freshwater lake in terms of surface area, but with the unique bathymetry of Baikal, it holds the largest volume of freshwater water.
> 
> Maybe my post should read "the largest body of freshwater in North America"
> 
> So Where are everyones 2007 fish pics?




I figured it was Superior, just joking with you. Most people don't realize all the water in the 5 great lakes would fit in Baikal.

Here is some native brookies in fall spawning regalia, for perspective the reel is a full size Penn SS4400 on a 7 ft rod.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 19, 2008)

*Big fish from big water*

I caught these fish many,many years ago from this boat on Lk Michigan near Ludington in 500' deep water It took 40 min. to pull the King salmon up from the depths(aft deck shot).  It was 49" long,I forgot weight . The other fish was comparable but a bit smaller from a different trip. 
Our dog helped He usually lay down in boat and it seemed when he got up and walked to fish poles a fish fight was on. 
Question how I look in parking lot? how would a person look after eating, sleeping and fishing on this 24' boat for over 36 hours before parking it!!:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 
Hopefully pics come through okay have never posted pics before on this site.


----------



## skytow (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, probably not what you had in mind but certainly my best fish of 2007.

Caught about 60 miles off of Ocean City, MD.


Jeff in PA (but almost in MD)


----------



## Birds-Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

*Nice fish thar boys!*

Mad prof.---- Nice Brookies, We have some amazing brook trout fishing around here but I have to work real hard to catch one over 10", those are some sexy lookers in your neck o' the woods.

RCR-- that is one hell of a Chinook, again they don't get quite that big round here, I'm a bit jealous

Skytow-- you take the cake so far in my book, it's a dream of mine to catch a big tuna. I love fresh tuna sashimi. Is that a Blue Fin? I got a chance last spring to do some ocean fishing off of san diego, but certainly nothing of that magnitude.

Attached is a picture of me making out with a 46" sturgeon I caught and released, this bad boy is probably as old as I am. I hooked it at 4 a.m. and landed it a half hour later. Enjoy!


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's a pic of a decent cat I caught early this past Summer. It was taken by my dad on his cell phone and he covered half of it up with his thumb...  

Still a fun day on the water! 

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/07-08-07_1543.jpg


----------



## Birds-Eye (Jan 21, 2008)

*I luv Puh C Cats*

Nice Cat, some of my favorite fish to catch and to eat. I've never caught a big one (not many up here) but My roommate caught one upwards 25 lbs. I'll try to get the pics and post em soon.


----------



## tree md (Jan 21, 2008)

*A little off topic but...*

Here's another pic I found from one of my squirrel hunting expidetions last spring. I love fried squirrel... Guess I'm just a country boy at heart.

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/05-27-07_1633.jpg

Looking for more fish pics...


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 22, 2008)

Birds-Eye said:


> Mad prof.---- Nice Brookies, We have some amazing brook trout fishing around here but I have to work real hard to catch one over 10", those are some sexy lookers in your neck o' the woods.
> 
> RCR-- that is one hell of a Chinook, again they don't get quite that big round here, I'm a bit jealous
> 
> ...



Nice Sturgeon and you are right that was a Chinook, it has been so long since I caught it I forgot. I looked up the weight in log book and it came in at 39#. :jawdrop: 
No fish story but we came into docks after 11 pm and nobody was around to see it. Too expensive to mount it so we took measurements and cut it up. It tasted oh so good!


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Jan 22, 2008)

*Catfish or Bull heads what the difference*

The closest my brothers and I got to catch a catfish was catching those ugly black bullheads. 
There wasn't a limit at that time in Minnesota for bullheads, maybe there is now? Anyway, we caught over a hundred between 3 people and several hours.
Somewhere, we read you had to get a board with a nail in it and push the fish head on it to hold it to skin it. We used that method, but were soon the laughing stock of the cleaning station. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Everyone else just grabbed the fish and yanked the skin off, maybe 1 min of time never mind those sharp spines. While we were taking 10 min per fish, it was a very long night and we never intentionally went bullhead fishing again:biggrinbounce2: 

Those big catfish must need some mighty big spikes in planks!


----------



## tree md (Jan 22, 2008)

Difference is we use bullheads for bait down here... 

LOL, here's my favorite method of catch and release...

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c338/dino195/?action=view&current=fishfry2.flv


----------



## skytow (Jan 22, 2008)

Birdseye,

You must have a HAWK'S eye! It is a bluefin. A small one (@ 86 pounds) as this fishery has had some serious pressure. I take one per year.

Love off shore but don't really have the $$ to do it more than once a summer!

Still, it is something special to be out there in a small boat. You find out fast how tiny and insignificant you are! The mahi, blufish, king macs, tunas, sharks are all great fun.

Do it!

JD in PA

Here's some sweetwater action..


----------

